# vista theme pack:)



## newmodder (Mar 10, 2006)

i just downloaded a Vista theme pack...and at first sight i loved it..you can get it here >>>>

http://www.crystalxp.net/bricopack/en.htm 

there are 3 to chooz from the first and second one look really cool.i will post a screen shot


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 10, 2006)

Themes bah, that service should be launched to the moon.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 10, 2006)

This is what Vista looks like in Beta 2.  Personally I could care less how flashy this new OS is.  I would rather use something that took up negligble amounts of system resources.  I hate how everything these days has to be flashy and take up tons of resources instead of just doing what it is supposed to do.  Even games have main menus that take 30-40 seconds just to load, because they have to have an ingame sequence running just so you can press the Load Game button and be out of the screen in in 2 seconds.  I mean honestly, who wants an OS that recomends that you have 512MB of ram or more.  I guess when we all finnally have 4GB of memory it won't make that much difference, but I won't install Vista for a long time personally.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice theme, I'll give it try  But aeroglass is supossed to add functionality besides aesthetics...
Btw, I read at the Inq. that Vista uses 800MBs of RAM just to load the basic OS, so if we were to believe M$, 512MBs of RAM would mean a lot of paging just to load the OS, and no way you could run any game or application with a system loaded like this. 
Memory manufacturers must be salivating just by hearing about how much RAM consumers and OEMs will have to buy just to run this new bloated OS


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow.  800MB.  I can hear my HDD grinding in pain just at the thought.  I figured 512MB was somewhere near the bare minimum, since XP seems to run best with 512MB or greater, and I think MS says it only needs 128MB.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, I didn't get WinXP to stop using the page file until I got 1GB of RAM!, so whatever M$ tells you is the bare minimun for running their OS, you have to multiply it 8x if you really want that OS to work well.
So if we were to asume this, and M$ asks for 512 MBs as minimum for Vista, I expect you'll need roughly 4GBs to run this OS without any page file use :shadedshu But that's just an extrapolation of my experience with WinXP or all other M$ OSs for that matter.
You can find more about this here, they even posted some pics...
Oh, and did I mention you'll need about 7 GBs of HDD space just to install the OS?


----------



## AMDCam (Mar 11, 2006)

800mb?!???!??!?!?! Well 4gb better get to be the standard pretty soon here cause hardware isn't keeping up with software anymore (well every other piece of hardware is, just not RAM). I mean all these games that take gb's, Vista that takes 800mb, come on, RAM manufacturers still haven't even started making 2gb sticks cheap (or easy to come by) yet, so we're still waiting on manufacturers. Plus the fact that most mobo's support 4gb max, and high-capacity sticks make things slower (usually), and since Windows doesn't even tell you if you have more than 3gb in the system, it's not really our fault that everyone's complaining about memory requirements now. I don't know what to do now.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 11, 2006)

2 gig will be enough for vista.. and there is plenty of space on the average hardrive for it..

still a piece of bloatware thow.. he he he.. and u wont have to use it..  just cos MS comes out with a new operating system dont mean u have to use it..


trog


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 11, 2006)

The new Intel 975 Chipset supports 8Gb of DDR2-800 or maybe its DDR2-1000 both are kind of nice.  You could easily pop some DDR2-1000 chips in there and overclock it that high with a good board I bet.  That should run Vista rather well, but I don't think any of us will pick that up anytime soon.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 11, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> 2 gig will be enough for vista.. and there is plenty of space on the average hardrive for it..
> 
> still a piece of bloatware thow.. he he he.. and u wont have to use it..  just cos MS comes out with a new operating system dont mean u have to use it..
> 
> ...



Yes, 2Gbs will be enough, that's what most beta testers say, it's the same as with WinXP, 512MBs is good enough, but 1GB is definitely better, if you don't want any page file access with Vista, you'll certainly have to get more than 2GBs of RAM.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 12, 2006)

they say vista will take up to 800 meg itself.. which still leaves 1200 meg for proggies with 2 gig.. which is more than XP has with a 1 gig set up.. still if i follow my normal pattern i will just about be installing vista just before vista 2 arrives.. he he..

trog


----------



## AMDCam (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah I'm the exact opposite. I'll get Vista the day it comes out cause that's how I am, I have to be up-to-date with allllll software, including updates and stuff. Which is kind of bad with Vista seeing as how now I have to buy not only the OS but plenty of new RAM too.


----------



## drade (Mar 13, 2006)

2 gig for it to run is much, especailly for people who cant afford it?? But Ive heard many good things and bad things, but I want to know, is it just changing security and media the most out of everything, Ive always wanted to go linux but im not that great with programming, I find xp to be very nice, cool if they had more themes wich they do on theme programs but yea..:shadedshu


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 13, 2006)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> yeah I'm the exact opposite. I'll get Vista the day it comes out cause that's how I am, I have to be up-to-date with allllll software, including updates and stuff. Which is kind of bad with Vista seeing as how now I have to buy not only the OS but plenty of new RAM too.



Great.  You can let us know if its another Windows ME  .


----------



## trog100 (Mar 13, 2006)

this all comes down to what u want from your operating system.. i just want something to reliably run my programes with.. i also want something i am familiar with and know all about.. which is the main reason i am slow to change.. 

i have only just changed from 98se as my main system.. he he.. i had a dual operating system with XP as a spare.. 

vista is gonna be a resource hog compared to XP.. XP was a resource hog compared to 98.. 98 was a resource hog compared to 95.. 95 was a resource hog compared to 3.11.. 3.11 was a resource hog compared to dos.. he he he

in no way shape or form do any of these new systems makes things go faster.. each one needs new hardware to function in a similar manner to the old one.. 

i move up when the old one stops being supported with new apps and hardware.. i would still  be happy useing 98se if all the new programes supported it.. most still do.. partition magic killed off my 98se system.. else i would still probably still be useing it as my everyday system..

a for vista.. dunno.. its a big graphical extravaganza a bit like 95 was compared to 3.11 but i dont supposed it will let me do anything that XP dosnt.. 

just turn me back into a newbie for a few weeks while i learn all its ins and outs.. he he

trog


----------



## drade (Mar 13, 2006)

Yea, I get what you say trog, But your right I mean since your so use to xp, and most drivers, downloads, games support it, you wont need to change for a while, I mean it looks more like a complicated program to me but not really, Ive always wanted to know if linux was in any way better then windows


----------



## T4 GTR (Jun 17, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Wow.  800MB.  I can hear my HDD grinding in pain just at the thought.  I figured 512MB was somewhere near the bare minimum, since XP seems to run best with 512MB or greater, and I think MS says it only needs 128MB.


When It told me how much space it was going to use I was Laughing just for the hell of it.


----------



## T4 GTR (Jun 17, 2006)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> 800mb?!???!??!?!?! Well 4gb better get to be the standard pretty soon here cause hardware isn't keeping up with software anymore (well every other piece of hardware is, just not RAM). I mean all these games that take gb's, Vista that takes 800mb, come on, RAM manufacturers still haven't even started making 2gb sticks cheap (or easy to come by) yet, so we're still waiting on manufacturers. Plus the fact that most mobo's support 4gb max, and high-capacity sticks make things slower (usually), and since Windows doesn't even tell you if you have more than 3gb in the system, it's not really our fault that everyone's complaining about memory requirements now. I don't know what to do now.



It's like Gates' brain had been 2000 years into the future. :shadedshu


----------



## T4 GTR (Jun 17, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> 2 gig will be enough for vista.. and there is plenty of space on the average hardrive for it..
> 
> still a piece of bloatware thow.. he he he.. and u wont have to use it..  just cos MS comes out with a new operating system dont mean u have to use it..
> 
> ...


I'll have to get it but it's still not going to beat XP yet, maybe in 2008 it'll have more support but I'm not quite ready!


----------



## magibeg (Jun 17, 2006)

I think i'm going to put it off for a while before this upgrade, i actually think i'll just build a whole  new computer sometime after vista comes out and leave this one on xp forever!


----------



## AMDCam (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, remember DirectX 10, which has gotta piss off the quad-sli 7950gx2 owners and XPS 600 renegade owners. Plus have any of you guys used IE7, or Microsoft Office 2007, or Windows Liveone care? 

WEEEEELLL, Microsoft office is like a mini-mac OS now, there are no standard buttons, just "save, print, next page", and the file, view, help, tools, edit menus are hidden somewhere you have to right click to.

IE7, I don't know if it's just me, but looks horrible, and is about 10x slower than even IE6 when it loads up, plus it takes forever to open new windows, and slows down the whole computer to make it almost unusable for anything but internet.

And Livecareone, how does microsoft expect people to buy that? It only MONITORS anti-spy/ad/virus programs you already have, plus it has a manditory "back up your files" option that makes the icon in the taskbar red if you don't do it because "you're still unsafe" according to microsoft.

Windows Defender....uhhhhh, well seeing as how that never blocks anything and only lets me know it's working when it has an error and needs to close, it's pretty much vista-ready too. Antispyware beta was much better than defender.

WM11, that's the 1 and only app I actually kind of like. It does have the mini-mac OS feel to it too, and there is no file,view,edit,tools,help menu and everything is rearranged, but it is pretty quick and smooth when you just play files.


----------



## AMDCam (Jun 17, 2006)

can you revert to windows xp x64? I mean it's a beta so there's gotta be a built-in rollback thing in Vista. That's exactly why I didn't download it, I like my MCE 2005, and am not gonna try out Vista, the king of all things mini-mac OS, seeing as how I hate every next-gen microsoft app now (office, live one care, defender, ie7)


----------



## gazmut (May 10, 2007)

hi guys
i'm using wink2k pro sp2..where can i find vista theme..for my os. 
anybody have done it.
thanq guys


----------

